# between persistence and resignation



## Salios

Hi all,

I am trying to translate to Arabic the following: between persistence and resignation

I am stuck with resignation. so far I got: استسلام & تسليم but I am not happy with them. Anyone has any other ideas.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## I.K.S.

i advise you to provide a context ,so it would be easy for members to suggest you the suitable term.


----------



## Salios

thanks for your reply,

when we are talking about matters of life hopes, dreams and love. 

Persistence in the sense of keeping trying to fulfil your dream against the odds and resignation in the sense of allowing yourself to accept your lot in life and commit yourself to that.

I hope this is helpfull


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. Can you provide a complete sentence? What is the sentence in which the words "between persistence and resignation" are used?


----------



## Salios

Hi Ghabi. 

Thanks for your reply. I do not have the complete sentence. Sometime ago, someone asked me to help him to translate this phrase. I just remembered I was stuck with resignation. I could not find a better word in Arabic dictionary without the implication of surrender. 

thanks again


----------



## I.K.S.

I still can't really get what you precisely want ,but here is my suggestion anyway :
بين الطموح والرضا بالمكتوب or بين الطموح و القناعة


----------



## Salios

I wish I could provide more but you all have been helpful. many thanks.


----------



## abdulwahid

What about يأس for resignation? According to Hans Wehr's dictionary it means resignation


----------



## Salios

I think that is, Abdulwahid. Brilliant. thanks.


----------



## abdulwahid

You're welcome. Glad I can help


----------



## elroy

يأس does not express 


Salios said:


> the sense of allowing yourself to accept your lot in life and commit yourself to that.


 How about

بين المثابرة والقناعة

?


----------



## abdulwahid

He was askinging about resignation


----------



## elroy

I am aware.  يأس does not fit the description provided in #3 (which I quoted); قناعة does.


----------



## abdulwahid

Ah I see, but in Arabic قناعة is something positive. I might be wrong but doesn't resignation have negative connotations?


----------



## elroy

يأس is negative and قناعة is positive.  "Resignation" isn't positive but it's also not nearly as negative as يأس.  Since Salios's description in #3 was positive, I suggested قناعة, which isn't perfect but it does express more or less what Salios seems to intend.


----------



## Salios

Thanks Elroy. However, I find قناعة too positive for the positive المثابرة. Perhaps I can find a middle between the two and say: بين الإصرارواليأس
still your translation has given a food for thought.


----------



## apricots

If despair is the most accurate translation of يأس there is no way that is the correct word. Resignation means sitting back and saying whatever, هيك الدنيا I can't do anything more.


----------



## abdulwahid

يئس من الأمر: 
قنط منه ، انقطع أملُه منه وانتفى طمعُه فيه 

Resignation

a sad feeling of accepting something that you do not like because you cannot easily change it:


----------



## elroy

Salios, you have to decide what exactly you want to express before we can help you.

Abdulwahid, يأس and "resignation" are very different things, at least in the vast majority of contexts.  يأس is about despairing because you don't see any hope of the situation improving.  It's about giving up after trying to no avail.  "Resignation" is just an attitude of "I'm just going to accept the situation," "I'm going to _resign myself_ to the circumstances."  You can choose resignation _because_ you have experienced despair and hopelessness, but they are not the same thing.

There is an Arabic equivalent of "resignation," and it's التسليم بالأمر.  This does not imply "surrender," which is الاستسلام.


----------



## Salios

I think you have helped more than enough. I have an idea now. Many thanks again.


----------

